# Tell me you love your Storch...



## amlikam (Nov 19, 2008)

I tried one on yesterday and fell in love and bought one... can you tell me you love yours (or other similar type wrap) and possibly why?

thanks!


----------



## Pyrodjm (Jan 9, 2007)

I love my Natural Storch Leo 3.6. I love the support. I am a newer wrapper and I find it very comfy in a ruck.


----------



## sweetpeppers (Dec 19, 2007)

I love my red leo 4.6 storch. It's soft, supportive even for my 2 year old.


----------



## leighann79 (Aug 4, 2005)

My Ulli was my first "real" woven wrap. (I started with some crinkle gauze fabric from Wal-Mart but soon needed more support) Love her! So supportive and I don't worry about snags or anything.
I also have a Leo Marine and love that one too. Makes such a great ruck.
Storchs are great because they are all so supportive and "work horse" wraps. They will stand up to abuse.







I've also heard that they are more forgiving when you are having trouble wrapping too. (just having a bad wrapping day or starting out) They don't give you pressure points like some can.


----------



## amlikam (Nov 19, 2008)

Is your Stroch your primary wrap?

I love it- but its stiff (I have been sitting on it and wearing it even without the baby to break it in.)

I felt guilty on the splurg, but love it - its a MAJOR upgrade from the "Sleepy Wrap" I had been using.

I am hoping it gets easier to wrap with time and practice- I miss the ease of the Sleepy Wrap but don't miss the backache!


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

all woven wraps take a while to break in when they're new. you might want to wash it a couple of times if you haven't already. and braiding it helps too. this is actually why i prefer to buy woven wraps gently used - no breaking in process


----------



## leighann79 (Aug 4, 2005)

I sat on mine, slept with it, braided it, etc. Wearing it/using it does the best.







Washing it can help, but you will also find that sometimes they are stiff right after being washed. Storchs are great because you can put them in the dryer which helps with the stiffness after washing.

Oh, and my two Storchs are my only wraps.







They are so soft and floppy now.


----------



## BelovedBird (Apr 5, 2002)

I bought it used so it was broken in and has only gotten better with time. Love my Leo!


----------



## baturay (Jan 15, 2006)

Actually not all woven wraps are as stiff and hard to break in when new as Stoch. Neobulle & Girasol are really soft just after the first wash.

But, Storch do have great support, so if you bought it new, just work at breaking it in by using it in as many ways as possible. It'll take some time, but once it's broken in, they are very nice and soft.


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

I like my Storch Leo.
I didn't find it stiff at all when it was brand new! As a matter of fact, I just washed it for the first time, and I think it's _less_ soft after a wash. (warm water, fragrence & dye free detergent, hang to dry.)

Maybe that's just because I started wrapping with a gauze wrap - Gypsy Mama Bali Breeze because it was August. & they're not soft. VERY cool, perfect for super-hot & humid Baltimore summers, but not soft.


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

I love storch. I've had two of them. Definitely the thickest wrap I've had though. I didn't get to use it at the peak of summer so I'm not sure how hot it might have been. IVery supportive and comfy.


----------



## sarahope (Feb 5, 2009)

oooh thanks for this thread, I have a used Leo on the way and I'm excited!!! I also have a very long colimacon miel et malice woven wrap which I am loving although the length is daunting.


----------



## amlikam (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MegBoz* 
I like my Storch Leo.
I didn't find it stiff at all when it was brand new! As a matter of fact, I just washed it for the first time, and I think it's _less_ soft after a wash. (warm water, fragrence & dye free detergent, hang to dry.)

Maybe that's just because I started wrapping with a gauze wrap - Gypsy Mama Bali Breeze because it was August. & they're not soft. VERY cool, perfect for super-hot & humid Baltimore summers, but not soft.

I was curious about the "heat" aspect- not too much of an issue most of the year here in new england but a friend of mine is looking at wovens and she lives in a hot region.

I am working at the breaking in process... I slept on it last few nights. kind of wish I went with a solid color... they seemed softer- ah well.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm curious about something: I tried an EllaRoo wrap, and I thought it was stiff and uncomfortable. It really dug into me. It sure was pretty, though. But I ended up selling it. Is the Stork better?


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

Love my Leo, want so much to love my Inka, but just can't seem to. Inka doesn't seem to soften as much as Leo. If I could only have 1 wrap, it'd be my Leo.

What's everyone mean by 'braiding' it? I sat on it for months & washed it a few times, but it's still really stiff.


----------



## Katie063008 (Aug 18, 2008)

I love my wrap. Even my husband uses it. We use it daily and after a few months I'm really noticing that it softens up. That's not to say that it was uncomfortable at the beginning. Now that Rowan is older she loves to ride on our backs. It's so comforatable and versatile. My husband finds that many wraps don't work for him so he has invented his own carries and that's really only possible with a wrap. It is thick, but it was great in the winter in Canada! We just put Rowan in a lot of layers, wrapped her and put a big warm jacket over both of us. Best investment I've made in terms of baby gear!


----------



## amlikam (Nov 19, 2008)

I have the Ana- but tried on the Leo- I should have gotten the Leo in hindsight- it was VERY soft (of course the one I tried on was the sample and had been washed a zillion times)....

I wonder about this braiding of wraps too... what is it?

The Ellaroo felt softer and thinner to me- like a sarong/cotton sheet... but the Storch felt thicker.... don't know how I would explain it...

My DD seems to love the Storch- so I guess she must love the support... I love how she curls in to me when she falls asleep in it.

I've been practicing the back carry- seems tricky to do the flip over but I am determined to get it!









I wonder if I will love the Storch as much come summer?

OKAY so about the dryer- do I dare put it in the dryer- DH is like "No way, you can't do that".... will it shrink?


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

I think I've seen a you tube vid showing how to braid a wrap. It's difficult to explain so just look for the video lol.

I've put all of my wraps in the dryer with no ill effect. They will shrink a bit but the next time you use it it will get stretched out again.


----------

